# Now I killed my media player.....



## granfire (Oct 18, 2013)

after my spring clean session, deleting junk and running scans, the windows media player won't work anymore. 
Yippeeh. :shrug:

Window pops open, but stays blank while the computer is 'loading' 
for hours. 

Great, how do I fix that?
I don't even know what I broke.


----------



## oldnewbie (Oct 18, 2013)

You might try googling "microsoft media player" and downloading the most current version.
Hope that helps.


----------



## granfire (Oct 18, 2013)

I see how I fare


----------

